# amule/xmule crash and drive me insane (resolved)

## SPW

I'm desperate. amule and xmule crash all of the time. either when I start them, or when I have run them a few seconds (when I'm trying to connect to a server for example). The problem is that I first saw this on my laptop (running SuSE 9.1) and afterwards I switched to my desktop because I thought that with Gentoo it could work. I had amule 1.2.7 installed and updated to 1.2.8 to see if things would be better. Afterwards I installed the stable release of xmule which does exactly the same thing. I'm desperate because it happens with 2 different computers running 2 different Linux distros. And it happens with xmule AND amule and even with different versions of these programs. What is causing these crashes?

Here is the output I get on my laptop when I try and start xmule (I think it should look quite the same on my desktop whether I'm using amule or xmule)

```
Initialising xMule

split read, found : 351

*** TCP socket at 4662

*** UDP socket at 4665

Serverlist loaded.

*** reading servers

Loading temp files from /home/spw/.xMule/Temp/*.part.met.

OOPS! - Seems like xMule crashed

--== BACKTRACE FOLLOWS: ==--

[0] xmule(_ZN9CxmuleApp16OnFatalExceptionEv+0xdc) [0x81e313c]

[1] /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.so.0(wxFatalSignalHandler+0x2b) [0x403f7d4b]

[2] [0xffffe420]

[3] xmule(_ZN16wxODListLineData17DrawTextFormattedEP4wxDCRK8wxStringiiii+0xac) [0x80ef1cc]

[4] xmule(_ZN16wxODListLineData16DrawInReportModeEP4wxDCRK6wxRectS4_b+0x123) [0x80f4033]

[5] xmule(_ZN18wxODListMainWindow7OnPaintER12wxPaintEvent+0x908) [0x80f5c08]

[6] /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.so.0(_ZN12wxEvtHandler16SearchEventTableER12wxEventTableR7wxEvent+0xc3) [0x4030e213]

[7] /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.so.0(_ZN12wxEvtHandler12ProcessEventER7wxEvent+0x83) [0x4030e3a3]

[8] /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.so.0(_ZN8wxWindow18GtkSendPaintEventsEv+0x195) [0x402b4215]

[9] /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.so.0 [0x402b86ba]

[10] /opt/gnome/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0(_gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED+0xb4) [0x40814264]

[11] /opt/gnome/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_closure_invoke+0x11b) [0x40a004db]

[12] /opt/gnome/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 [0x40a0ff95]

[13] /opt/gnome/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_signal_emit_valist+0x52f) [0x40a1110f]

[14] /opt/gnome/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_signal_emit+0x32) [0x40a11652]

[15] /opt/gnome/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0x408f09b4]

[16] /opt/gnome/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0(gtk_main_do_event+0x4a9) [0x4080fd89]

[17] /opt/gnome/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0x409b7be7]

[18] /opt/gnome/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0(gdk_window_process_all_updates+0x67) [0x409b7d97]

[19] /opt/gnome/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0x407b221a]

[20] /opt/gnome/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 [0x40a4eb81]

[21] /opt/gnome/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_dispatch+0x14a) [0x40a509ca]

[22] /opt/gnome/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 [0x40a52adb]

[23] /opt/gnome/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_loop_run+0x1b7) [0x40a52d07]

[24] /opt/gnome/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0(gtk_main+0xbf) [0x4081011f]

[25] /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.so.0(_ZN5wxApp8MainLoopEv+0x17) [0x4025a627]

[26] /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.so.0(_ZN9wxAppBase5OnRunEv+0x2f) [0x402b9eaf]

[27] /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.so.0(_Z7wxEntryiPPc+0x273) [0x4025b093]

[28] xmule(main+0x1b) [0x81e605b]

[29] /lib/tls/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe0) [0x4063c4b0]

[30] xmule [0x809f831]

Aborted

```

Last edited by SPW on Tue Aug 03, 2004 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xaignar

As far as I can see, you are trying to run aMule/xMule with wxWidgets 2.4 linked against GTK2, which is a no-go. 

Try executing the following command and report the result:

$ ldd `which amule` | grep gtk

----------

## SPW

My Gentoo box does not work at the moment. I will get a new motherboard tomorrow. So I tried the command on my SuSE laptop where I use xmule (amule installs fine but does not start)

```

[spw@aspire spw]$ ldd `which xmule` | grep gtk

        libwx_gtk2-2.4.so.0 => /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2-2.4.so.0 (0x40033000)

        libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /opt/gnome/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x4073c000)

```

----------

## Xaignar

Yep, you're using GTK2. I'll suggest that you re-emerge wxGTK with the gtk2 USE-flag disabled and then re-emerge aMule. As for suse, you can check our wiki at http://wiki.amule.org.  :Wink: 

----------

## SPW

I never had to disable the gtk2 flag explicitly until now. I know wxgtk is not ready for this but I thought things would be done automatically. I'll try to follow the instructions tomorrow on my gentoo machine.

As far as SuSE is concerned I don't understand anything anymore. Because I uninstalled wxgtk and xmule and reinstalled them with yast, so SuSE is supposed to do everyting by itself. 

But this is not a SuSE forum. I'll try to follow the instructions at http://wiki.amule.org and do everything manually without using yast.

Thank you.

----------

## SPW

On SuSE I managed to solve the problems by exactly following the instructions at http://wiki.amule.org

And on Gentoo I did

```
USE="-gtk2 -unicode" emerge wxGTK
```

As Unicode is not compatible with gtk1 I had to disable this one too.

After that I could install amule 2.0rc5 without problems

Thank you

----------

## Xaignar

Glad to help. =)

----------

## ExecutorElassus

i have a similar problem: xmule is crashing, probably because wxGTK is linked against gtk2. but xmule-1.9.0 (yeah, i know it's in ~arch, and probably because of this) requires wxGTK to link against gtk2. 

earlier versions (1.7 or so, i think) worked okay with this setup, so i wonder if it's just some problem with xmule...

any ideas?

thanks,

EE

----------

## andr0z

I have a similar problem with the recent amule 2.03 version, my amule crash everytime I select the transfer tab.

Now after reading your thread I've solved in this way:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="-gtk2 wxgtk1" emerge =x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1

```

and

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="-gtk2" emerge =net-p2p/amule-2.0.3

```

Thank you guys!

----------

